# Deleted



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How nice that they came to visit him. And how "interesting" that she gravitated to BBH!! Those kids were really cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!! I just had a funny feeling that I should come check out the SM message boards, wow. Deb thank you so much for posting these pictures and I can't wait to hear everything about this great get together. I am so happy that this was a successful meeting. I feel so good seeing the kids look happy enjoying your fur family. It looks like everything is good for everyone now. You are such a generous person in many ways, thank you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - did u mean Lina and her daughter - I thought you might have meant me after we were talking about it yesterday .. and of course Billy ... I copied and pasted the whole thing so Alexia (teary eyes) can see the post - I am sure she's going to get a kick out of it .. why did they let go of winter ? They seem like a nice enough family and the poor boy who was so attached to him .. very sad ...

I just went back to the pictures again - to see if any unwanted guests were on the patio peeking in :new_shocked: .. nope looks like the coast is clear .. no coyotees in sight ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483576
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh Deb, that's so sweet of you to make a special slide show for Alexia .. she will love that - I told her that LBB will visit us soon, she was excited but worried if Max will be mean to him or growl ... (Max has the "spoilt only child" syndrome) ... he's really never growled except to my middle daughter .. he shows teeth to her ... but they have a love hate relationship ...

Poor Winter - was he sad when they left ?... I am really surprised as to why they don't have time for him, you'd thing the boy would want to take the responsibility now ... ohhh well Winter is happy in Deb's Wonderland now ..

EDIT: Yes of course I remember this story now, Paula picked him up from Valencia or somewhere half way and bought him to you ..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Deb, 

Way to Go for You!!! You turned something sad into a positive situation and because of your kindness you have touched this family and they saw firsthand all the hard work and caring that goes into fostering and rescueing pets. Big pat on the back for you!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb. I am in awe of you!! How do you find the time? What a truly wonderful thing to take time for the original family. You are amazing girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those kids are so cute - I just want to hug them!! I think it was very wise of the family to surrender Winter if they felt they didn't have time for him. Considering the alternatives, they definitely did the right thing. And just look at him now - male royalty (under LBB and BBH) in the Enchanted Castle de Deb. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb you never seem to amaze me. The love and devotion that you have towards the rescues is something to good for words. And you are not only in it for the dogs you are in it to make sure everyone is as happy as possible with the situations at hand. *Thank you for being you.*


The family really looked comfortable in your home with the dogs. A beautiful family in dead.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Deb that seems very unusual that the family came back around. Maybe by surrendering Winter the kids learned that the next time they get a pet they have to be responsible and take care of it. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is so nice to hear. Yes, the two kids are adorable!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

What a wonderful story!! I admit a certain amount of bias against people who get a dog and then end up turning it in. However, after reading your post and seeing the kids and their age, I understand. We also think you are wonderful for being able to take a situation whould could have some bad feelings and making it a totally positive one for all involved.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> They look forward to coming back, and helping out, when they get older. They know they are welcome here anytime. I'm sure they left knowing Winter is safe, happy, and having a good time. I'm thinking they are excited for Winter, excited for his new, happy life.[/B]


Does this mean that Winter is staying with you forever?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a wonderful story Deb. Thanks for sharing it. It does seem unusual that the orig. families would visit. I would be so ashamed I didn't love and care for my pet forever, I couldn't show my face. :mellow:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is so nice that they came to visit Winter!!! Great pics of all of them!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess I missed a lot. :mellow:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

uh oh.... :huh:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> uh oh.... :huh:[/B]


ditto.. :huh:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double ditto........ :huh:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm confused...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry Ladies, I just got home. 

Something had been brought to my attention, not by anyone on SM, which made me decide to delete what I wrote.

It was something so small, and petty. But pissed me off. So I decided to take back the nice things I said ~ LOL

I'm just very tired, and it doesn't seem to take much to put me over the edge these days.

I'll get back to my normal self after the holidays.

Hey it's not easy being a coyote slayer. Look out Buffy, you have some competition ~ LMAO


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Sorry Ladies, I just go home.
> 
> Something had been brought to my attention, not by anyone on SM, which made me decide to delete what I wrote.
> 
> ...


BIIIIG warm loving hugs, deb. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending hugs

Cathy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> [/B]



Deb you just really talk my ear off...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484663
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You flippin' nut case!!! 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488731
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ops... BUSTED!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488756
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You flippin' nut case!!! 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ops... BUSTED!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey look pal, between Peg and I, you are ALWAYS busted. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, you can run, but you can't hide ~ bwaaa ha ha ha ha!!

If all else fails, LBB can "spot" you. ~ LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

That is ohhhhhh so true Steve. You can run but you definately can not hide. Between LBB, Deb and Peg and now your name sake you will definately be *BUSTED!!!*

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

just kind of worried because the rescue took my foster back :bysmilie:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I was going crazy I thought Deb was typing with invisible/disappearing ink.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I thought I was going crazy I thought Deb was typing with invisible/disappearing ink.   [/B]



I w ty i g w th d s p ring i k :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: Deb, YOU! are TOO MUCH!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Leave it to Deb to confuse someone Maggie. :shocked: :shocked:    

How are you feeling honey?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok I am lost - I have no idea what direction this post went ...
:smstarz:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Ok I am lost - I have no idea what direction this post went ...
> :smstarz:[/B]


me too


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Leave it to Deb to confuse someone Maggie. :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> How are you feeling honey?[/B]


A little better Becky thanks.....it will take awhile.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489201
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know please know that you are in my heart thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Ok I am lost - I have no idea what direction this post went ...
> :smstarz:[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you did not know Lina and Lynne. She did it just to confuse people like us.......    

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you did not know Lina and Lynne. She did it just to confuse people like us.......    

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for clearing that up, Becky. (I'm even more confused now! lol)


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you did not know Lina and Lynne. She did it just to confuse people like us.......    

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for clearing that up, Becky. (I'm even more confused now! lol)
[/B][/QUOTE]

OH NO I did not mean to make it worse. I thought I was helping. Teach me to try..... :smcry: 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A string walks into a bar. 

He asks for a shot of tequilla. The bartender replys "Sorry we don't serve strings". So the string leaves. 

The next day, the same string walks back into the bar. He asks for a shot of tequilla. The bartender replys "Sorry we do not serve strings, please go away." 

The following day the string stands outside the bar debating about whether to go in or not. He ties himself in a knot and frays the bottom of the string. 

He goes in and asks for a shot of tequilla. The bartender replys "Hey aren't you that string that's been coming in here all the time." 

They string replys "No I'm a freyed knot".


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> A string walks into a bar.
> 
> He asks for a shot of tequilla. The bartender replys "Sorry we don't serve strings". So the string leaves.
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: :HistericalSmiley: 

Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> A string walks into a bar.
> 
> He asks for a shot of tequilla. The bartender replys "Sorry we don't serve strings". So the string leaves.
> 
> ...


LOL!!


Darn... who would have know a deleted thread would be one of the most popular...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Now Steve of course it would because we keep it going. :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Now Steve of course it would because we keep it going.[/B]


No... you women can't stop talking?! Who would have known??!  


Steve runs off quickly and hides...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489371
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't help the fact that I am STILL lost !!! :smheat:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Lina as long as we stay lost we can keep it going..........RIGHT????? :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"Never mind," he said with a hiccup, "I got in the back seat by mistake."


:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> "Never mind," he said with a hiccup, "I got in the back seat by mistake."
> 
> 
> :smrofl: :smrofl: [/B]


Deb you are not right............
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489371
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Steve, come out, come out, wherever you are. Peg's looking for you. She has a frying pan in hand. :w00t:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean an Iron Skillet???? B) There is STeve with the dark sunglasses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489447
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know!! I believe I'm a product of poor breeding ~ LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489448
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and the coyote huh???


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489220
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you did not know Lina and Lynne. She did it just to confuse people like us.......    

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for clearing that up, Becky. (I'm even more confused now! lol)
[/B][/QUOTE]

OH NO I did not mean to make it worse. I thought I was helping. Teach me to try..... :smcry: 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

luv ya anyway, becky!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A woman walks into a bar with her 5 pound Chihuahua and sits down next to this guy, whom she notices is feeling a little bit queasy. A few minutes go buy and the guy looks at her and blows his chunks. He looks down and sees the little dog struggling in a pool of vomit and says, "Whoa, I don't remember eating that!"


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL~ He thought he ate the Chi :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489453
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know!! I believe I'm a product of poor breeding ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
That and the coyote huh???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uhhh, what ever happened to the coyote (s)?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you did not know Lina and Lynne. She did it just to confuse people like us.......    

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for clearing that up, Becky. (I'm even more confused now! lol)
[/B][/QUOTE]

OH NO I did not mean to make it worse. I thought I was helping. Teach me to try..... :smcry: 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

luv ya anyway, becky!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I sure hope you do........... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> A woman walks into a bar with her 5 pound Chihuahua and sits down next to this guy, whom she notices is feeling a little bit queasy. A few minutes go buy and the guy looks at her and blows his chunks. He looks down and sees the little dog struggling in a pool of vomit and says, "Whoa, I don't remember eating that!"
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL~ He thought he ate the Chi :smrofl: :smrofl: [/B]


And Deb I am sure glad I was not eating. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> A woman walks into a bar with her 5 pound Chihuahua and sits down next to this guy, whom she notices is feeling a little bit queasy. A few minutes go buy and the guy looks at her and blows his chunks. He looks down and sees the little dog struggling in a pool of vomit and says, "Whoa, I don't remember eating that!"
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL~ He thought he ate the Chi :smrofl: :smrofl: [/B]



Deb, you are such a riot! You sure bring a lot of happiness (and craziness) to this group!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489454
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and the coyote huh???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uhhh, what ever happened to the coyote (s)?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Once the bigger/healthier one showed up, Cujo disappeared. So the big one either ran him off, or ate him. Or Cujo died on his own. Just my guesses.

I also believe the larger one was trapped yesterday. That's the rumor, and I haven't seen him. 

The live trap just had a tiny bit of dog food in it. So Jeannette and I decided to buy a cooked chicken from the grocery store. We threw that in the trap. 

Hopefully he's gone. I'm still not taking any chances. I will not be walking the dogs for a long while.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Whatever you are taking Ms Deb - I want 1/2 the dose to get me thru this next week.

We have been open from 8am till 10pm and it's getting ridiculous. I tried sneaking off this morning and got a few prezzies ... no where near done ...

So will you be sharing whatever it is you are on ?

Kujo's dad came to take care of Kujo ... I didn't know there was a larger one now ... :w00t:


----------

